# Busardo Reviews 5 Pawns



## SVS1000 (22/3/14)

Jiss it makes me so liss for Gambit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (22/3/14)

Ditto!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (22/3/14)

Gambit is a real treat. I treasure mine for special occasions.


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Super. Enjoy it. Quality juice indeed.
Bowdens Mate and Grandmaster are my favourites


----------



## Dr Evil (22/3/14)

Brilliant video, that grandmaster sounds so goooooooooood 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Brilliant video, that grandmaster sounds so goooooooooood
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


definitely need to get me some 5 pawns!


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

I have tried Absolut Pin and Grandmaster. I guess they need to be used on a RBA or something because I thought the Absolute pin was the nastiest juice I have ever tried and the Grandmaster isn't far behind... I don't like the complex juices and I think that's just what 5 Pawns Juices are. I must just be a juice pleb...


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have tried Absolut Pin and Grandmaster. I guess they need to be used on a RBA or something because I thought the Absolute pin was the nastiest juice I have ever tried and the Grandmaster isn't far behind... I don't like the complex juices and I think that's juts what 5 Pawns Juices are. I must just be a juice pleb...



No, not at all Rob, I don't think you are a juice pleb. I think your sample size of so called "premium juices" is too small. You've tried 2 (Absolute Pin and Grandmaster) that I know of - and now you think you are a pleb 

I also thought Absolute Pin was Absolutely Nasty. Thank heavens for Vapeking and that @Gizmo let me try them before I purchased. So I didnt buy this one.

Grandmaster is a nutty one. Some people just don't like some flavours. 

I'd say give Bowdens Mate a try and one or two others. Only problem is we have such limited choice of the high end juices. Hopefully this will change.

Looking at my juice trials, I'd say I've tried about 50 or so juices. I probably really love only 5 of them. Another 10 or so are nice. And 15 or 20 are not nice. That means there were about 15 or 20 juices that I actually hated. Around 60-70% were not nice or very bad.

So in your case, its very easy for your 2 premium tries you've had so far to have been in the not nice or hate category.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

Silver said:


> I'd say give Bowdens Mate a try and one or two others. Only problem is we have such limited choice of the high end juices. Hopefully this will change.



Yip @Matthee says the same thing... I am really looking forward to trying Bowdens mate.

Why I say a juice pleb is because even the VM Legends range doesn't suit my palate... I have tied Dean and Lee and neither of them come close to my VM Menthol Ice, Strawberry, Pineapple or Lichi.


----------



## BhavZ (23/3/14)

Personally I think that the key to complex juices is finding the right power setting. Certain flavours would be more pronounced at higher watts than others. So if there is a juice that you are not a particular fan of, pop it onto the SID or SVD and play with the power settings, you never know, you may pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Personally I think that the key to complex juices is finding the right power setting. Certain flavours would be more pronounced at higher watts than others. So if there is a juice that you are not a particular fan of, pop it onto the SID or SVD and play with the power settings, you never know, you may pleasantly surprised.



I'm sure you are right because I did exactly that with the Lee on the SVD and I did taste the differences... I certainly won't give up on the complex juices but it's gonna be some time till I choose a complex juice as ADV.


----------



## BhavZ (23/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure you are right because I did exactly that with the Lee on the SVD and I did taste the differences... I certainly won't give up on the complex juices but it's gonna be some time till I choose a complex juice as ADV.


I know what you mean but I was very fortunate that I fell in love with both Guevara and Monroe and use them as my ADV

Reactions: Like 1


----------

